# Johnsons beach



## kristopherrimes (Oct 4, 2007)

Does anyone know what time they open the gate in the morning on Sundays?


----------



## river rat (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.nps.gov/guis/planyourvisit/perdido-key.htm


----------

